# Rough running 24" MTD 310-600A Snowblower



## wayne47 (Feb 4, 2015)

I bought a 24" MTD 310-600A back in February, 1982. 33 Michigan winters at two houses with large drives have been rough on the beast but it has served us well; I have done quite a bit of maintenance over the years to keep it running but have been pleased, overall.

The last few years it has been running rough - I had the carb rebuilt and it did not seem to be helping. New spark plug and clean gas with Seafoam does not seem to help either. It takes about 3-4 minutes of the electric start to get it going, it surges while running and occasionally loses power or stalls. While it cleared the last 16" snowfall, it was difficult.

Engine is a 5 HP Snow King HS40 or HS50 (per the original manual, can't find info on engine).

I'm thinking that I should just replace the carb for $30 from Amazon (and add a filter, anyone have a link to one they like for this size engine?). While I am at it, any other suggestions of what I should consider?

Suggestions very welcome. I'm about to go fire it up in a few minutes and, while I expect to clear the drive, I know the experience will be annoying.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If your engine is a single shaft engine that for $100 stick one of those Harbor Freight Predator 212cc engines on there. If yours has the extended camshaft for the drive wheels then that will not work so well.

If you go with the change the carb method be sure to change the fuel line too. 1/4" ID available at any auto parts store for $1.00 - $1.50 per foot.


----------



## TooTall9957 (Dec 14, 2013)

You don't want an air filter on a snow blower. No dust to worry about, but they can get wet and freeze.


----------



## wayne47 (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry, I meant fuel filter. This motor drives the wheels as well.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

New carb may help, but some of your symptoms suggest the valves aren't seating properly. This will make for a hard starting engine that doesn't produce the same power. If your comfortable doing a valve job your problems can be solved in an afternoon for the cost of a gasket.


----------



## 404 (Feb 1, 2015)

Engine part number is at the top of the fan shroud. Under the electric starter button if you have one. Stamped in.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

Check the compression on the engine. If it's good, a new carb might be the ticket. If not, you'll have to deal with exhaust valve clearance. BTDT recently, with the help and guidance of the fine folks on this forum.


----------



## wayne47 (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks like I need to do the valve job. Can I get a pointer to what is involved? I'm comfortable with mechanical repairs but not experienced with small engines.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

this should get you started


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

+1 on the re-power 

The original engine has earned its keep.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ehh, I am one for fixing. Have you considered an ultrasonic jewelry cleaner for your carb?

You can use it for any of your OPE, and can clean areas that are otherwise impossible unless you remove welch plugs. If you do a you tube search, there are plenty of sources.


----------



## wayne47 (Feb 4, 2015)

Pulled the head, I'm thinking this is a lost cause. Short video showing how bad the valves are is here: http://www.wayne47.com/Snow/SnowblowerWeb.mp4

and a picture of the wear on the intake side:









Looks like I need to try one of those Predators.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

I've seen worse..... The valves guides still appear to be fine so it's not a lost cause yet. I'm all for the Predator, but I generally weigh the cost first. By the look of it you can have it running for less than $20 if you repair vs $99+ incidentals if you replace. Every MTD that I've put a Predator on has required new pulleys and a new drive belt.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

grind down the stems until they dont spin in the seats, throw it back together if it runs throw in a new head gasket if it doesnt run repower it, those older mtd frames are worth saving. the newer ones are complete trash


----------



## wayne47 (Feb 4, 2015)

OK, will try to grind them down. I've got some time till I have to get it running. Yes, I plan to keep the frame.


----------



## wayne47 (Feb 4, 2015)

Just wanted to say "thank you" for all the help I got here. Today, the engine started on the first pull and I drove the snowblower into the garage under it's own power. While a slow and involved task (due, in large part to my lack of experience), it was all fairly straightforward.

One of my belts was almost broken so I took the time to replace that as well.

Feels good to have my beast running again. I just want to thank all the people who helped me out. I doubt that I would have tackled this without all the advice and help I got here.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

glad to hear you got it running well


----------

